# Grinder to pair with QM Verona (Used maybe...?)



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi! I'm pretty new on here (although I did lurk for longer before I joined up). I've bought a QM Verona and while I'm very excited about it, I do think my wallet will take another hit soon as I have an old Iberital MC2 which I suspect will become the limiting factor in my set up. I have space restrictions, I need to get the thing under cupboards, so it can't be much taller than 40cm.

When I was at BB looking at the QM, they did suggest the ECM S-Automatik 64, and looking on the forum the Zenith also sounds like it's highly recommended but won't fit under my cupboards, so that's a non-starter. Some more digging on here led me to consider used machines, but I know nothing about these and there seems to be a lot of various models mentioned, and many of those are absolute beasts that won't fit. Does anyone have any suggestions for used grinders that are relatively short?

p.s. Ideally without a doser!


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh, and the budget is no more than £500!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

How about DS's Ceado in the For Sale section

The mazzer mini 350g hopper might fit as I believe the grinder has a 58mm throat. These can be had for about £15, or I have a spare 100mm glass tube that you can have for a donation to the forum.

Probably as good as you are going to get for you budget, and yes, your current grinder is going to be your limiting factor.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23566-Ceado-e37-Electric-Grinder


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You could look at a SJ or a Mazzer Major with a lens hood id you're happy with a doser.

Grind consistency of a Zenith would be on par with a SJ although the Zenith does have a lot more features. However a used SJ is significantly cheaper.

Mazzer Major is an approx 1 cm taller but has bigger 83mm burrs and produces better results in the cup IMO.


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> How about DS's Ceado in the For Sale section
> 
> The mazzer mini 350g hopper might fit as I believe the grinder has a 58mm throat. These can be had for about £15, or I have a spare 100mm glass tube that you can have for a donation to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that looks interesting. I assume the Mazzer Mini hopper you're suggesting would make it somewhat lower and fit the space? It's right on the edge of my budget, but will keep it in mind.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

richn said:


> Thanks, that looks interesting. I assume the Mazzer Mini hopper you're suggesting would make it somewhat lower and fit the space? It's right on the edge of my budget, but will keep it in mind.


he might be tempted by an offer! he likes a haggle


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> You could look at a SJ or a Mazzer Major with a lens hood id you're happy with a doser.
> 
> Grind consistency of a Zenith would be on par with a SJ although the Zenith does have a lot more features. However a used SJ is significantly cheaper.
> 
> Mazzer Major is an approx 1 cm taller but has bigger 83mm burrs and produces better results in the cup IMO.


I guess I'm less bothered by the features, more by getting a good consistent grind and weight of shot (the biggest issues with the MC2 - it's not massively accurate on either). Sadly both of these are way too tall to fit under the cupboards that are in the way - I can't go for a machine that's much taller than 40cm.


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> he might be tempted by an offer! he likes a haggle


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

richn said:


> Thanks, that looks interesting. I assume the Mazzer Mini hopper you're suggesting would make it somewhat lower and fit the space? It's right on the edge of my budget, but will keep it in mind.


Looks like it should be lower. Bella Barista have it measured at 14.7cm from base to rim, so I would ask DS to measure up and see what the total was. I am not saying that this would definitely fit, but it is a good fit in an SJ which is 58mm.

It is my understanding that the Ceado E37 is one of the more compact grinders out there. 40cm should still fit an SJ + lens hood though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

richn said:


> I guess I'm less bothered by the features, more by getting a good consistent grind and weight of shot (the biggest issues with the MC2 - it's not massively accurate on either). Sadly both of these are way too tall to fit under the cupboards that are in the way - I can't go for a machine that's much taller than 40cm.


See below grinder heights without the hopper. Even with a lens hood the SJ and the Major should be under 40cm.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Ceado E37 is one of the most compact, if not the smallest 83mm flat burr grinder, but even with a short hopper it is still 43,5cm tall, so would not fit under, unless you SD, cut down the hopper or using other Manufactures hopper that are more then 4cm shorter then the ceado short hopper, but still you need to be able to get the lid off and toss beans into the hopper.

If it where me, I would see if it where possible to locate the grinder on a separate table. Finding a grinder smaller then 40cm in hight, that is still capable of getting the best out of a Verona is an almost impossible task, especially for £500, if you intent to use it with a hopper.

to comparison a Mazzer Mini E with a short hopper is 43cm in hight, the hopper is 15cm in hight.

With 40Cm your need to cut down the hopper or SD,there is really no other alternatives if you want anything better then decent grind quality, that would really be a shame.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

K30 with small hopper is pretty small, i'll measure it later


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

how often do you come across a used k30 for £500,

It has to be an older model, or been sitting around in a cafe to get down in that range.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just sold one to jeebsy for pretty much that amount


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

pretty good deal, where it the ES version

still as far as I recall the grinder is 44cm in hight with the short hopper


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

malling said:


> pretty good deal, where it the ES version
> 
> still as far as I recall the grinder is 44cm in hight with the short hopper


no it was the vario


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

P1040638 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> P1040638 by wjheenan, on Flickr


now that is sweet


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This was it 'before'

  P1040593 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> P1040638 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Looks cool, looks like a robot from 70's Sci fi :0


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> This was it 'before'
> 
> P1040593 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Hi jeebsy.

Apologies for going a bit off-topic. I've just spotted the knockout box housing to the left of the grinder. Are they available, and if so, where from? I have an identical knockout, but can't find a housing.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

teejay41 said:


> Hi jeebsy.
> 
> Apologies for going a bit off-topic. I've just spotted the knockout box housing to the left of the grinder. Are they available, and if so, where from? I have an identical knockout, but can't find a housing.
> 
> ...


Coffee hit have some but they are expensive - otherwise think i've seen them on ebay US


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, just managed to hop back on here and I'm grateful for the number of responses. I'm a little concerned that the general consensus seems to be that I'll struggle to find something small enough - there really is no other space in the kitchen that is not underneath a cupboard. I've just measured up and it's pretty much 42cm, counter top to cupboard.

I think there was a mention of "lens hood" - as in SLR lens hood?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, just a collapsible rubber lens hood that fits on a SLR. No Height what so ever


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> See below grinder heights without the hopper. Even with a lens hood the SJ and the Major should be under 40cm.
> 
> View attachment 13681


Is that spreadsheet a central forum resource Urban ?

It's just that the Brasilia RR55OD is down as having "stepless" adjustment when in fact its "stepped" (or at least mine is!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes that's the one, I think there were a couple of corrections that had to be made on it on the Height of the major. Fire it over to Glenn


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

So does anyone own/has anyone tested out the Automatik? Is it worth a look?


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh, the Verona is AMAZING! Got it today, had some fun dialling in on my grinder, even the MC2 does an alright job... Love the ease of making coffee compared to the temp surfing dance on the Silvia.

And she's so quiet too. Love that.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

richn said:


> Hi! I'm pretty new on here (although I did lurk for longer before I joined up). I've bought a QM Verona and while I'm very excited about it, I do think my wallet will take another hit soon as I have an old Iberital MC2 which I suspect will become the limiting factor in my set up. I have space restrictions, I need to get the thing under cupboards, so it can't be much taller than 40cm.
> 
> When I was at BB looking at the QM, they did suggest the ECM S-Automatik 64, and looking on the forum the Zenith also sounds like it's highly recommended but won't fit under my cupboards, so that's a non-starter. Some more digging on here led me to consider used machines, but I know nothing about these and there seems to be a lot of various models mentioned, and many of those are absolute beasts that won't fit. Does anyone have any suggestions for used grinders that are relatively short?
> 
> p.s. Ideally without a doser!


Hi Rich.

Firstly, may I draw your attention, as a new Verona owner, to a Quick Mill forum started today, for the owners of Veronas and the like. It can be found here. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23898-Calling-all-Quick-Mill-Owners!

Secondly, I presume you mean that the grinders you refer to won't fit under your cupboards when fitted with their large bean hopper. In practice, you won't need a bean hopper, for you'll most likely be using just a few beans at a time, and keeping the grinder free of unground beans and/or ground coffee between servings. That's the best way to ensure freshness and the right flavours in your drinks.

Some home users simply fit a collapsible rubber photographic camera lens hood to their grinders, and even these are generously sized compared to a grind's-worth of beans.

There are threads and articles on how to adapt such devices for use with grinders... the Mazzer Super Jolly is one such popular grinder to be used in this way. I will search out the relevant threads for you and see if I can point you towards any 'for sale' posts, but I need to hit the sack now, or I'll never be up in the morning.

Don't worry unduly about hugely tall grinders being too big to go under cupboards; the chances are that without their unwieldy hopper, they'll be fine.

Hope to see you on the new Quick Mill forum sometime.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Tony, and I shall go and check out the Verona forum!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

For machine of the calibre you want to pair it with at least a Major/Royal. But that's only my opinion. Many others' may differ.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Have a trawl through this thread about grinder sizes and pics.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23112-Grinder-sizes&highlight=Grinder+size

Ian


----------

